# Needed 16' AR-15 Barrel - Have Custom 7 1/4 to trade if needed



## The91Bravo (Oct 29, 2012)

I am making another 16" carbine and am needing only a barrel.

I thought maybe someone has one here they would sell or trade for a custom "Dave Davis" (from 5th GRP SOTIC some of you all know him)  7 1/4" SBR barrel.

If you do have anything like this, please email me at: steve_d_collins@charter.net

THANKS!!!!


----------

